# 12.Buchholzer-STEVENS-MTB-Cup (21.08.2010)



## Tracer (31. Juli 2010)

es ist so weit!
am 21.08 findet das 12.buchholzer-stevens-mtb-Cup.
weiter infos:
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/content/10_7_14_ausschreibung_12buchholzer_stevens_mtb_cup
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich aufjeden fall an meinem lieblingsrennen teilnehmen!
also jungs, wir sehen uns in buchholz!
willy


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2010)

Hey Willy!

Hab dein Post übersehen, aber so hole ich das Thema nochmal auf die erste Seite:
Das ist eine richtig schöne Veranstaltung, bei der auch viele zum Spaß mitfahren, daher kann man auch als Hobbyfahrer gut mitfahren.
Also rafft euch auf und unterstützt das letzte MTB-Rennen im Norden, egal ob als Mitfahrer oder als Zuschauer bei Bratwurst, Kuchen und einem (alkoholfreien) Weizen.

Ich bin auch am Start und freue mich auf viele bekannte Gesichter!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2010)

Moin!

gemeldet bin ich schonmal.

Robert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. August 2010)

Moin Mädels

Bin auch dabei....nur melden muß ich mich noch!
Die Piraten entern Buchholz!
Denke,da werden so viele bekannte Gesichter auftauchen,das wir das Rennen quasi unter uns ausfahren werden,sehr schön....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MS1980 (8. August 2010)

hallo, mich würde sowas ja auch mal intressieren. ist der Weg denn dort irgendwie markiert, wo man fahren muss? wären denn ja 18km wenn ich das richtig gerechnet habe mit meinen alter, kondition habe ich eigentlich ...
gruß marko


----------



## Janny (11. August 2010)

MS1980 schrieb:


> ist der Weg denn dort irgendwie markiert, wo man fahren muss?



Ja klaro, die Strecke ist am Renntag mit "Flatterband" markiert.

Wir werden wohl von der Möglichkeit der Nachmeldung am Veranstaltungstag Gebrauch machen, sollte das Wetter halbwegs mitspielen. Ich find's super, wenn man mit so vielen Bekannten auf der Strecke ist und viele mit Namen ansprechen kann.
Bis denne


----------



## Holiday (13. August 2010)

hmmm...ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich da fahre... 10 runden muss ich fahren - das sit ja stress^^


----------



## Catsoft (16. August 2010)

Moin!

Die Zeiten sind irgendwie komisch. Rennen 4 startet vor Rennen 3


----------



## Holiday (16. August 2010)

hallo, wird es eine unterscheidung zwischen lizenz und hobby klasse geben? startliste gibt es ja leider noch nicht.


----------



## John Rico (16. August 2010)

Holiday schrieb:


> hallo, wird es eine unterscheidung zwischen lizenz und hobby klasse geben? startliste gibt es ja leider noch nicht.



Na klar gibt's die, s. hier.
Und wie jedes Jahr gibt es Lizenz- und Hobbyrennen in verschiedenen Klassen.


----------



## David_B (20. August 2010)

Werde wohl zu Fuß da sein, das eine oder andere Foto machen und wie wild anfeuern. 

Hatte bis vor zwei Wochen noch mit dem Gedanken gespielt selbst zu starten - dann aber kam eine fiese Erkältung und seit 10 Tagen nicht auf dem Hobel gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (20. August 2010)

David_B schrieb:


> Werde wohl zu Fuß da sein, das eine oder andere Foto machen und wie wild anfeuern.
> 
> Hatte bis vor zwei Wochen noch mit dem Gedanken gespielt selbst zu starten - dann aber kam eine fiese Erkältung und seit 10 Tagen nicht auf dem Hobel gewesen.



Das ist doch kein Grund!
Mir gehts ganz genau so (und ich musste die Cyclassics am letzten WE sausen lassen), aber für ne Stunde Rennen reicht das doch trotzdem. Dann hab ich wenigstens einen, mit dem ich mich um die rote Laterne streiten kann! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2010)

War doch mal wieder schön. Meine Form stimmt zwar noch nicht, aber das kann ja noch werden...

Robert


----------



## DiabloPB (22. August 2010)

Schade hatte leider keine Zeit um mir das Geschehen anzuschauen. Naja nächstes mal. Gibts irgendwo schöne Fotos / Videos?


----------



## John Rico (22. August 2010)

Hier sind ein ppar Bilder vom Rennen gestern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32818
Wenn noch jemand Fotos hat, wäre es super, wenn er/sie die ebenfalls einstellt bzw. hier den Link postet. Dann könnten wir hier die Bilder sammeln.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## David_B (22. August 2010)

Habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32839


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2010)

Moin!

bevor ich´s vergesse: Glückwunsch Willy zur Leistung  Mit nem Fully echt hartes Brot auf dem Kurs! Aus den Ecken immer wieder antreten klillt doch ganz schön.

Robert

Edit sagt: Ich hatte bei 6 Runden in 70 Min. gute 21 Km mit 400 Hm an der Uhr. Aber das ewige Antreten aus den Ecken hat mich fertig gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camouflage2010 (23. August 2010)

Moin,

und noch mehr Bilder von verschiedenen Fotografen/ Fotografinnen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32866


Gruß Rob


----------



## Tracer (23. August 2010)

das war wieder eine schöne veranstaltung!
wie jedes jahr kann ich nur ein kompliment an die rsg-nordheide geben!

die strecke war wieder 1a!
hat spass gemacht. die jungs vor mir waren aber richtig schnell und besonders der erste. der hatte ein platten, geht zum auto, schlauch wechsel, und steigt wieder ins rennen ohne die führung zu verlieren!

wie immer kann ich nur sagen, schade das dies, die einzige veranstaltung um haburg ist!
auf jeden fall freue ich mich auf nächstes jahr wieder!
willy

p.s.: robert, seit samstag nerve ich meine freundin in dem ich ihr sage, dass ich ein hardtail brauche!!!!

p.s.2: sven (john rico), wenn ich noch mal von dir höre, das ich samstag zu schnell fahre, kriegst du ärger, denn du warst  glatte 2 minuten schneller als ich, obwohl du krank warst!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> p.s.2: sven (john rico), wenn ich noch mal von dir höre, das ich samstag zu schnell fahre, kriegst du ärger, denn du warst  glatte 2 minuten schneller als ich, obwohl du krank warst!!!!!!!!!



Ja, der Sven kann halt Prioritäten setzen 

Ansonsten hast du ja mit deinem Untersatz eine gute Begründung.


----------



## John Rico (23. August 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> das war wieder eine schöne veranstaltung!
> wie jedes jahr kann ich nur ein kompliment an die rsg-nordheide geben!
> 
> die strecke war wieder 1a!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Vielen Dank an die RSG und ich hoffe, dass uns euer kleines, aber feines Rennen noch lange erhalten bleibt!!! 



> p.s.2: sven (john rico), wenn ich noch mal von dir höre, das ich samstag zu schnell fahre, kriegst du ärger, denn du warst  glatte 2 minuten schneller als ich, obwohl du krank warst!!!!!!!!!



Das habe ich auch gesehen und ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben. Wahrscheinlich war in dem Powerbar, den ich mir vorher noch gegönnt habe, irgendwas ganz Tolles drin! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (23. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gesehen und ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben. Wahrscheinlich war in dem Powerbar, den ich mir vorher noch gegönnt habe, irgendwas ganz Tolles drin!


Wahrscheinlich waren das genau die 2 Minuten, die ihr früher gestartet seid. Oder haben die Zeitnehmer das alles korrekt auseinander gehalten.


----------

